# Fuente de poder AT



## carlosdani

hola que tal!

tengo una computadora vieja y le quite la fuente de alimentacion creo que es at y quiero suicharla para utilizarla sin la tarjeta madre. me podrian ayudar a decirme cuales son los cables que tengo que unir.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Las fuentes de alimentación AT no tienen circuito de encendido, por lo que solo hay que alimentarlas con el voltaje de la red electrica para que funcionen.

Saludos.


----------



## carlosdani

si pero yo la conecto sola y no enciende y en la maquina (PC) donde estaba si funcionaba

el tiene 4 cables que van a la tarjeta madre de color marron negro azul y blanco


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Lo que quiere decir que tu fuente no cumple con el estandar de las fuentes AT, así que lo mas conveniente es que la destapes y deduzcas cuales son los cables que se utilizan en el circuito de encendido.

Saludos.


----------



## carlosdani

esta fuente tiene dos conectores P8 Y P9 que creo que es donde esta el control


----------



## maunix

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Las fuentes de alimentación AT no tienen circuito de encendido, por lo que solo hay que alimentarlas con el voltaje de la red electrica para que funcionen.
> ...
> 
> Lo que quiere decir que tu fuente no cumple con el estandar de las fuentes AT, así que lo mas conveniente es que la destapes y deduzcas cuales son los cables que se utilizan en el circuito de encendido.
> 
> Saludos.



Jeje, menudo lío has armado li-on  ... jaja, hasta rima.  En realidad no está mal lo que dijiste sino cómo lo dijiste que se entendió mal.

Las fuentes AT si necesitan de algo que las switchee para que enciendan, sino como las encendia uno? jeje, pues con un botón o pulsador que unia los 4 cables, 2 (con tensión de línea)  y 2 (que son los que regresan a la fuente con la tensión o no de acuerdo a la posición del switch).  Los 4 cables mencionados internamente se van para diferentes lados pero el conexionado es simple.  

Se ha mezclado la explicación con las fuentes ATX que son otra cuestión, estas si necesitan que se les envíe un pulso en un par de pines para encenderlas, apagarlas.  Toman tensión de red SIEMPRE (excepto las que vienen con una perilla en la misma fuente).

*carlosdani* el circuito suele estar dibujado en la parte superior de la fuente.

Algo asi como 

 BLUE    ---/   ---  WHITE

 BROWN --/   --- BLACK



Con un multimetro puedes medir como es tu perilla.  Si sabes algo de electricidad el conexionado es facil porque puedes determinar cual borne conecta con cual (esto se hace poniendo el boton en ON y midiendo, por supuesto sin conectarle ningun cable).

Has entendido algo?

Quieres enviar foto de tu botón y de la carcaza de la fuente?  Quieres comentar que colores tienen los cables?


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Jaja, creo que me enrede cuando decia:



			
				carlosdani dijo:
			
		

> ...el tiene 4 cables que van a la tarjeta madre de color marron negro azul y blanco



Porque eso cables no van a la board, si no al suiche del case.


Gracias por la aclaración


----------



## totung

pos nomas sacale la fuente con el switch y listo jajajaja


----------



## mcrven

Parece que a todos se les olvidó "El detalle que faltaba".

*Las fuentes AT no arrancan sin carga*

Aparte del switch, debes conectarle una carga: un bombillo de auto de 12V, por ejemplo, y arranca seguro.
Cuando le conectes el circuito que vas a alimentar, prenderá sin problema.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## oscarsimon

Hola para poder encender una fuente at  tienes que hacer lo siguiente:

1º enchufala a la toma de red.
2º coje el cable que tiene un interruptor y dale al interruptor pero ten cuidado que suele dar calambre .

y veras que la fuente se enciende.

Un saludo:


----------



## Elvis!

Hola a todos...Si bien hace mucho nadie se pasa por aca de todos modos quiero plantear mi duda

Tengo una fuente de alimentacion la cual quiero modificar para evitar dañarla...Teniendo en cuenta que el trato que le voy a dar es bastante elevado..
Hace unos dias conecte a la misma un circuito oscilador el cual estaba compuesto por dos resistencias de 5W y un transistor 2n3055..al momento de poner a funcionar el mismo..En la fuente se produjo una caida de ptencia conciderable..Lo suficiente como para frenar casi por completo el cooler de la misma..
En otra oportunidad trabajando con alto voltaje un chispa salto hacia el positivo lo cual produjo que la fuente se detenga y que quede en un modo por asi decir estatico produciendo un sumbido..

Alguien seria tan amable de ayudarme con este problema y decirme que modificaciones podria hacer en la fuente o que circuito podria utilizar para evitar la perdida de potencia y para evitar que el alto voltaje se introduzca en la fuente y la detenga?

Mil gracias!

Un saludo!


----------



## mcrven

Elvis... tenés que hacerle caso a tu vieja ¿Eh?
En este foro hay todo un tema relacionado con modificar una fuente de PC. No recuerdo el número de post, pero búscalo que ahí está.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Elvis!

Gracias *Mcrven* voy a buscar un poco mas en el foro y veo que encuentro y que le puedo hacer a la fuente..jeje!
Mi vieja ya no tiene remedio...Odia la electronica...sobre todo cada vez que me ve trabajando con alto voltaje o ve el grado de desorden de mi escritorio..jeje!..Pero no importa de la electronica no me separa ni a palos 

Un saludo!


----------



## santiago

mcrven segun tu titulo descriptivo, me parece algo

tengo un fuente at para pruevas diversas, y sin carga arranca sin problemas, lo que pasa es que sin carga los voltages no se estabilizan, por ej hay 10vcc en lugar de los 12vcc
pero hasta ahora sin carga ha arrancado sin problemas

saludos


----------



## eb7ctx

Pero que liosos estamos hoy..jeje

Algunas fuentes AT no encienden sin carga o con demasiada carga, tienen sensores de INTENSIDAD en la salida, lo de las ATX es otro tema coñe¡¡ no mezcleís peras con manzanas, algunas parecen lo mismo PERO NO SON IGUALES (las peras claro..jeje)


----------



## Elvis!

Estube buscndo en el foro el post donde se habla de la modificacion de fuentes de PC para ser usadas como fuentes de alimentacion pero no lo encontré...

Alguien podria decirme donde esta?

Desde ya muchas gracias!

Un saludo!


----------



## santiago

reitero: dije tengo una fuente at, ya se que es una at, y me anda de 10, reitero por las dudas NO es atx

saludos


----------



## gonzalocg

hola, y aunque este tema lleba muerto mucho tiempo, lo revivire, devidido que necesito ayuda, y como mi problema es sobre este tema, bueno, aqui me tienen.

mi problema en cuestion es que tengo una fuente AT, y funciona, de eso estoy seguro, pero, la desconecte del sistema, y la quise acer partir, y no partio, de hecho dio un pulso, pero no siguio, fue solo un pulso, despues le conecte la placa madre, y funciono, despues la desconecte de la placa e intente acerla partir nuevamente, pero no funciono, despues busque algun cable especial o extraño, pero no esconte ninguno, solo encontre uno que decia PG, y no uno PC_ON, o algo parecido, asi que le conecte el discoduro, e intente acerla partir denuevo, y eureca, funciono, asi que tienen razon, necesita tener cargas para funcionar, asi que le conete unas resistencias de carga de 1.2 ohm a cada linea, es decir, una desde 5V a GND y la otra de 12V a GND, y no funciono, pero supongo que es porque era demaciada carga, asi que les pido que me digan una carga ideonea, y que no sea muy difisil de encontrar... aunque aun no he intentado conectarle una ampoye ta de auto, pues porque no tengo ninguna... pero si no hay mas remiedo, comprare una, pero necesito que me digan la carga espesifica o ideal, o almenos una en la que ustedes ayan probado.

en espera de sus respuestas, me despido...


----------



## Ferdinando12

Alcanza con que drenen 0,6 A y no descuides el tema disipación (12V x 0,8A=9,6 W= poner una R de al menos 15 W)


----------



## gonzalocg

grasias @ferdinando12, con eso corroboro que necesito una ampoyeta para que funcione. comprare una...


----------

